# Prenatal ?: Can't take calcium, what to do?



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

My doctor has told me that since I am IBS-C I need to stop taking calcium and iron, and I have done so. Problem is: I already had osteoporosis (it seems to have improved to osteopenia somehow in the last few years) and I am trying to get pregnant and know I will most likely need one or both of these. I am only taking folic acid at the moment, as my multivitamin has iron in it.Any any suggestions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Caroline, I'm IBS C/D (but C 90% of the time), and I'm currently taking pre-natals because my husband and I will be trying to conceive in September. I was also worried about the iron and calcium constipating me; I started taking an over-the-counter prenatal in the spring and had such bad C I had to quit. I then went to my dr for a prescription prenatal, and she put me on Precare Conceive--it uses a different type of iron (sorry, can't recall the details) that seems to work better for constipated people. I have not had any problems with it. I also take 2 citrucel tablets every day and 2 stool softeners at bedtime, and I eat a cereal that gives me 16% of the RDA for fiber. By doing all of those things, I am staying regular, amazingly enough (I did that on the OTC prenatal, and they didn't help then, so I do think I'm having good luck with this particular prenatal).My dr also thought about putting me on a prenatal that contains docusate sodium (the main ingredient for stool softeners), but since I already take that we went with the Precare Conceive instead. I can't remember the name of that other one--sorry!Talk this over with your dr and tell him/her your concerns about constipation--my dr was vey willing to work with me on this issue. It's very important that you get started on a prenatal not only for the folic acid, but also for the iron, which really helps in the fetus' development. Good luck!


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Caroline,Ask your doctor. I took a multivitamin and folic acid before I got pregnant. Usually your prenatal has everything that your body needs in preparation for a little one.Good luck to you and I wish you the best,Brandi


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Caroline,Ask your doctor about taking calcium citrate with magnesium citrate. Its more easily aborbed and doesn't cause constipation..although its more expensive and you need to take more of it. As for the iron you could eat more spinach?Jane


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Thanks a lot for all your replies. I have found a prenatal vitamin without iron, which I have read you don't need during the first few months. However it seems the best thing to do may be to talk with an OBGYN, as I don't want to be taking something I shouldn't or missing something else.Webbsusa, thanks for the information on the different type of iron. It sounds like prescription vitamins may be what I need, since I have always been vegetarian and w/ this IBS I am practically vegan.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Caroline, I am also a vegetarian. I'm a D-type, so I have different concerns than you... I probably don't get enough magnesium! Many calcium supplements have Mg in them to counteract the constipating effects of calcium carbonate. That is the calcium we D-types like... I am not sure if calcium citrate would constipate. This is definitely something to talk with your dr about, particularly since you have a limited diet. That is great that you are thinking of getting the right nutrients before you get pregnant.I am also a vegetarian (lacto-ovo, but I eat a lot of vegan dishes...I do like cheese tho!). I will be particularly interested in how things go during the pregnancy with being a vegetarian...will you get cravings for meat? Will it be hard to get enough iron, calcium, etc.? These are things I wonder every now and then. We are not planning on a child for five years or so, but my husband seems to think I'll eventually reverse my vegetarian ways, and if I haven't by the time I get pg, the hormones might make me lol


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Are you taking magnesium too? I agree with Jane, citrates are most easily absorbed, I understand too.Since you are a vegan; all thr green vegetables are full of both calcium and iron







Also: do you supplement with B-12?(sublinguel is best) This is vital for vegans!


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Luna, that's interesting, I was taking caltrate before ther G.I. doc had me quit, and I didn't think it was causing a problem ,but my C is better. (of course I am on miralax now so that may be why)My husband too thought I would reverse my vegetarianism with timew, but it hasn't happened yet! I don't think I'll crave meat once I am pregnant simply because it has been SO long since I did and I really dislike it for both psychological/philisophical and taste reasons. I quite before "philosophy" was an issue, I just know I never wanted to eat something that had moved. It's really good that you eat eggs though, they can be so good for you and provide you with thast much needed protein.I too am concerned about iron, though I know you can get a lot from spinach, I don't know how much of that I could eat! My bigger question is, how in the heck am I going to raise kids who aren't nuts about food! My husband insist on giving them meat, Oh well..will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------

